# green olives?



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

Can hedgies have green olives? My baby boy never grabbed at food when he was alive...but my girl just stole a green olive off my pizza and gobbled it down.

Normally I'm not confused about what she can have, but when I look it up, all I can find is information on olive oil, not olives.


----------



## Tom (Jul 21, 2013)

I'm not an expert but I'll try to answer like I know what I'm talking about:

Short answer: no. Long answer- olives are way to salty for a hedgehog. But, I don't think her eating one (you said on a pizza, so I'm assuming it wasn't a whole olive and was fairly small) is going to be bad. Just don't feed her them and try not to let her have anymore.


----------



## Tyrannosaurus (Aug 18, 2013)

Thank you. I was figuring the same, since they can be conditioned with olive oil they weren't poisonous.


----------

